# Chasing squirrels?



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

This might seem like a stupid question but hear me out.

So Michelle was outside with Argos the other day, and he almost caught a squirrel in the backyard. Apparently, he ran it up a tree and nipped at its tail, causing it to fall, and it barely got away.

My first thought was to laugh, but then she asked me what she should do if he were to have caught it. Again, my first thought was let him have it (he caught it, after all), but after further consideration, I'm not sure if that's the best idea for a 'city dog'.

I've heard this and that about a taste for blood and whatnot, anyone have any thoughts to share on the situation?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I can not speak to the taste of blood, but I will say its not healthy, think of the disease, and they may have something that a dog could get sick from. Or rabies or something else that could be given to your pup from the squirrel.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

My dog once killed a cat in my backyard(stupid cat thought he was a tuff guy). It was a bloody mess. Cats head was falling off its body hanging by tendons and skin. 

No change in my dog...other than waiting by the door for another cat lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nowuseeme ...NASTY too much info lol....
Id be worried about disease as well like mentioned above. Mine like to chase squirells and birds not sure what they would do if they actually caught one. I think there was someone on here that had there dog catch a skunk or something and raccoon i believe?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

It won't make your dog vicious, prey drive in genetically embedded in them. 

But I wouldn't let him have it, like Ames said there's the possibility of disease. Plus it's just plain cruel.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

While there is a chance of diseases to be passed, keeping up with the shots will greatly reduce the likely hood. If catching these illnesses were "common" my dogs (both past and present) would've been in some serious trouble..or are in serious trouble.

These dogs have high prey drive just as dogs bred for hunting, it is what it is. Training can prove to be useful in terms of not allowing them to do so but why would you want to fight what they were designed to do? They are bulldogs. 

Some dogs will cur as soon as the prey bites them and even though we are talking about very small animals, they can do some damage to the mouth.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> These dogs have high prey drive just as dogs bred for hunting, it is what it is. Training can prove to be useful in terms of not allowing them to do so but why would you want to fight what they were designed to do? They are bulldogs.


See, that's the way I was thinking. If he gets it, he gets it, I was really just wondering what I should do in regards to the carcass.
After the mention of diseases and such, even though he is definitely current on his shots, it looks like I'll have to be the bad guy and take the new toy away.
Hypothetically, of course.

Though, judging from his reaction to insects that jump or buzz suddenly, I've got to say that he probably would cur as soon as whatever it was got a good nip on him. 
lol


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

Raw is a big part of my dogs diet and "the taste of blood" isn't a factor at all. My friendliest dog who sleeps with cats eats raw and the blood doesn't effect her. It is a *myth *imo.

Now squirrels are ridden with disease so I wouldn't recommend letting it kill them but if your dog has all of his shots I doubt something bad will happen. One of my dogs killed and consumed some of an opossum and absolutely nothing happened to her but a few scratches and a proud pooch. Those things are DISGUSTING even more than a squirrel. 
The bottom line is I wouldn't let my dog get one on purpose but keep up on shots and try and detour your animal from getting one. If it does happen don't worry about it , clean up and get a vet check up if you begin to worry.


----------

